# Die besten Boilies



## Steffen90 (7. Februar 2006)

was denkt ihr welche sind die besten Boilies???

Gekaufte??
Wenn ja, welche??

Oder doch selbstgerollte??
Wenn das zutrift könntet ihr ja auch das Rezept für eure Boilies hier dalassen!


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die besten Boilies*

Hallo Steffen!


Die besten Knödel sind die wo du am meisten drauf vertraust!:m 

Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob gekauft oder selber gerollt.


Nun jetzt denkste bestimmt „ tolle Aussage“ bring mich auch nicht weiter nach vorne.


Der hiesige Markt der angebotenen Boilies wird ja auch immer größer!


Meine Top Favoriten und den ich auch 1000% vertraue für 2006 die ich auch nur Fischen werde und sonst nix anders sind:


*|director: Pralines for Carp von Top Secret*

Die Knödel gibt es in 12 Geschmacksrichtungen.


Die Boilies sind im aktuellen Carp Mirror auf Seite37 beschrieben!


Für Rezepte zum selber rollen benutz mal die suche, dort bekommst du eine Menge Infos zum Thema!


----------



## Ante (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die besten Boilies*

also ich rolle meine boilies selber
ich nehme ganz einfache zutaten z.B. Johannesbrotkernmehl mit Eiern gemischt oder gemahlenes Frolic mit eiern gemischt bis du einen festen teig bekommst boilies rollen ab in gekochtes wasser bis sie hoch kommen dann raus und trocknen fertig.
der Karpfen auf meinem Bild ist auf Johannisbrotkern-Boilie gefangen worden und hatte ein Gewicht von 21,5 kg
Nur das Problem ist an das Mehl dran zu kommen ich lasse es mir aus Kroatien schicken. Ach übrigens lassen sich auch Graskarpfen dadrauf fangen.


----------



## Sveni90 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die besten Boilies*

Also
Die Pelzer Matrix und Sushi sind echt super aber auch die Pillen von Nash und Quantum waren bei mir immer erfolgreich.
Hatte auch schon mit günstigen wie denen von Top Secret erfolg.
Und somit bin ich schon auf 5 Sorten Boilies gekommen.
Jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen und seine lieblingsboilies also kann man keinen besten Boilie bestimmen

Petri


----------



## fischkiller07 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Die besten Boilies*

Also ich finde die neuen boilies von quantum oder die von matze koch am besten . Die arbeiten sehr schnell im wasser und sind SEHR fängig . Dazu sind sie noch extrem weich und man bekommt sie in mehr als 10 sorten jeweils . Echt klasse die murmeln


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Dezember 2014)

Ein richtiger Karpfenangler verrät nicht, womit er erfolgreich ist[emoji1]
Scherz...
Ich benutze Hanfboilies ohne fleischzusatz...


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------

